

Show HN: How to Not Sound like a Jackass - ivzar

This came to be as a result of an Ask HN, thanks for the support.<p>This is a developer-centric approach to learning communication and nontechnical life skills.<p>Please comment, I would really appreciate the advice for how I can best provide value to the community who has given me so much.
======
ivzar
Clickable link: <http://powerthegeek.launchrock.com/>

